# Looking to make a lathe table saw



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any plans to build a table saw that will sit on the lathe bed and run off of the lathe? I have done some searching on the web and have found some scary stuff, but I am looking for a little heavier duty version.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 4, 2009)

why on earth would you want that?


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

Being of sick mind and sound body, I think it would be a great tool to save space in my shop as well as already being connected to my dust collection system. It would be variable speed and it would be at a height that would be a lot more comfortable for me. I am looking for a smaller saw to do my segmenting.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2009)

Like this?

http://forum.eagleswoodworking.com/index.php/topic,268.0.html


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://forum.eagleswoodworking.com/index.php/topic,268.0.html


 That is exactly what I am looking for. I wonder if he will sell me one. Thans Charlie, I knew you would make a good secretary.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> That is exactly what I am looking for. I wonder if he will sell me one. Thans Charlie, I knew you would make a good secretary.



No more skirt jokes..

He just made it, but if you ask I'm sure he'll give you a rundown on what
he bought and some tips on how he did it. I'm sure you could tweak the
setup to work on your own lathe.


----------



## rej19 (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like a shopsmith.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 4, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> No more skirt jokes..
> 
> Ahh! come on Charlie, after you spent all that money on the wax job you want us to ignore your legs and skirt


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

Sorry Charlie.


----------



## Randy_ (May 4, 2009)

Neil: I know this is not an answer to the question you asked; but it might turn out to be an acceptable and easier to facilitate option.​

Pick up an inexpensive circular saw from Home Depot, if you don't already have one, and build a little wooden box for it so you can mount the saw upside down inside of it. Then build a little sled that suites your specific needs. 

There are a lot of 7-1/4" plywood blades and trim blades that are very narrow and ideal for cutting segments and doing things like Celtic knots.

This won't satisfy some of the things that you wanted from your saw; but I think it will go together a "LOT" quicker than making a saw for your lathe and be much less of an engineering challenge.....unless that is what you are looking for. :wink: ​


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > No more skirt jokes..
> ...


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

The more I look around, the more I may avoid this. Maybe I should look at either the Byrnes or the Microlux saw. Randy, your idea is also a possibility and it would work with a reostat to adjust the speed.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Does anyone have any plans to build a table saw that will sit on the lathe bed and run off of the lathe? I have done some searching on the web and have found some scary stuff, but I am looking for a little heavier duty version.



What was it someone said about great minds. They think alike, or are absent minded alike, or.....anyway, I have had this thought for some time now myself. Maybe just because it's there, or will be, or......oh my, there I go again......
Nice thing on the link above, though.


----------



## wolftat (May 5, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> What was it someone said about great minds. They think alike, or are absent minded alike, or.....anyway, I have had this thought for some time now myself. Maybe just because it's there, or will be, or......oh my, there I go again......
> Nice thing on the link above, though.


 What do you think Paul? A possible callaboration?


----------



## GouletPens (May 6, 2009)

Go for the Proxxon saw.....nothing will be cheaper. Is VS really that advantageous for a tablesaw anyway?


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> Go for the Proxxon saw.....nothing will be cheaper. Is VS really that advantageous for a tablesaw anyway?


 I'm not really looking to go cheap. If I am going to buy a saw like the Proxxon, I want one that can cut deeper than 3/4". I want something that can be put away and set up easily without having to clear the pile of ?????? off of the bench. As far as I am concerned, yes VS is a big advantage for a table saw. Why???? I don't have any idea, but it must be worth it or I wouldn't want it.


----------



## LEAP (May 6, 2009)

I like that kind of reasoning!


----------



## Randy_ (May 6, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> Go for the Proxxon saw.....nothing will be cheaper. *Is VS really that advantageous for a tablesaw anyway?*


 
I was wondering the same thing.  I don't claim to be a tool expert; but I don't recall ever seeing a tablesaw with VS?  If there were a significant benefit to it, I would the saw manufacturers wound be building and heavily advertising them.
 
Not saying you shouldn't build one, Neil, if that is what you want; but wonder if there would really be any significant benefit for the extra work and expense involved??


----------



## Randy_ (May 6, 2009)

Curiosity is always popping up its ugly head so I did a quick search of the Internet for VS table saws.  Found lots if VS tools listed including saws.......but only band saws and scroll saws.  Not a VS table saw to be found.......at least, not in my quick search.
 
So I am really wondering what benefit you expect to enjoy from having a VS table saw.......especially a relatively small one like you are planning??


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

While the main reason for building the saw would not be for a variable speed set up, that would be a part of having a saw that runs off of the lathe. Just because noone has done it in the past, does not mean that there would not be a benefit to having it. At one time there were no cars that had power windows, but now it is standard equipment, do we really need it? No , but it is nice to have. If I can build it, I will find a use for it. Now it is starting to feel like something I must do.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> but it must be worth it or I wouldn't want it.





LEAP said:


> I like that kind of reasoning!



Do not use this reasoning on a date. No good will come of it.
Just trust me on this one.

signed
The Single Guy


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

Hey Charlie, Ol' buddy, Ol' pal, Ol' chum would you like to be introduced to my ex-wife? She really is a great person and so nice and sweet and ...hang on I have to get the shovel out so I can type more.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Hey Charlie, Ol' buddy, Ol' pal, Ol' chum would you like to be introduced to my ex-wife? She really is a great person and so nice and sweet and ...hang on I have to get the shovel out so I can type more.



Is she the one you call Battle Axe?


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Is she the one you call Battle Axe?


 No, I don't call her anything, in fact, I just don't call her ever.


----------



## GouletPens (May 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I'm not really looking to go cheap. If I am going to buy a saw like the Proxxon, I want one that can cut deeper than 3/4". I want something that can be put away and set up easily without having to clear the pile of ?????? off of the bench. As far as I am concerned, yes VS is a big advantage for a table saw. Why???? I don't have any idea, but it must be worth it or I wouldn't want it.


 The way I see it, whatever apparatus you are able to come up with for a lathe tablesaw is going to take up a whole lot more room than a Proxxon. If you're trying to cut more than 3/4" deep, I'd be seriously concerned about the safety of a saw mounted on your lathe like that. Whatever you do come up with though, post pictures!! I'm intersted to see how it turns out.


----------



## wolftat (May 9, 2009)

I don't think it will take up much room. What I am picturing in my head will be quite compact and even possibly a unit that will fold in to itself and take up very little room while in storage. I am working on this and when it is done, I will be happy to post some pictures of it. The reason it will be so compact is that it will be powered off the lathe so there is no need for a motor, it is basically a shaft with a blade, a table and a small base. It should work and since I have a few lathes set up and working in my shop, it can be left on one if I get lazy.


----------

